# Yet Another Great Demonstration of UCP



## AWP (Jul 27, 2011)

US Army LRS bubbas training with some Aussie counterparts in Queensland:


----------



## dknob (Jul 28, 2011)

ACU was a good concept for urban / night operations. I thought it worked really well in Baghdad and Mosul. I wore DCUs in Afghanistan so I don't have a clue as to how ridiculous our guys must feel going out in ACUs in the mountains during the day..


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2011)

That terrain/vegetation calls for Woodland Pattern BDUs or OG107s

ACUs stand out like a white lensed light on a moonless night in that pic.


----------

